# Galway City hen's party question?



## Bobbyg (8 Jan 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but my girlfriend is organizing a hen's in Galway City and she asked me to ask if people could recommend a nice restaurant for a group of about 20, preferably Italian?


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Jan 2009)

There are 2 excellent Italian restaurants in Salthill, both owned by the same family, called Da Robertas. They generally need to be booked well in advance.

There is also one*** on Quay Street but I don't remember the name of it. 

For a group of 20 women, I suggest Kirby's on Cross Street. It can cater for big gangs and as it is attached to a superpub (Busker Brownes), they won't kick them out until 2am. It's not Italian though. 



***I don't recall the name but if nobody posts it here, I will walk by it on Saturday and post it here


----------



## mayobob (8 Jan 2009)

quay street italian- Magnetti's Trattetoria.
Very nice and reasonably priced.  Closer to pubs for after dinner boozing too!


----------



## delisha (8 Jan 2009)

hey,
there are 2 italian restaurants in the city centre i would recommend. the first is al murettos off foster street which is near the eyre sq side of town. the second is milanos which is just off quay st/ cross st. so depends which side of town they fancy. both are great for hen nighty stuff. no offence to op's but there wouldn't be much craic in salthill anymore for hens etc and kirby's is probably a bit on the formal/expensive side.


----------



## Yeager (8 Jan 2009)

Yeah nothing has happened in Salthill since 1988 when Oasis and the Castle night clubs were open!

Now they were hardcore!!!


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2009)

Al Murettos would be perfect for a hen. Good location, service & great food. 
Da Robertas is lovely but too quiet. Not a fan of Milanos. Not been to Magnettis yet but the previous Italian on Quay St was poor.


----------



## Killter (9 Jan 2009)

milanos is supposed to be great. fat freddys is excellent on quay street-but you cant normally book tables, you just turn up. The one opp. fat freddys has great food but little atmosphere-Magnetti's Trattetoria. very well priced though.
a new one-cavas-opened up on dominick street-its not italian but it is amazing food and great staff.


----------



## minkydog (9 Jan 2009)

Al Murrettos is c%@p went there last year with the wife ordered the sea bass, came out raw in the middle. Puked the next day, never again. Been to the one in Quay St several times no bad experiances to report.


----------



## Bobbyg (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, plenty for them to consider.


----------

